# 2004 Jeep Wrangler Front Springs



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

Any ideas on what type of coil springs or air bags for a 2004 wrangler that would work to help support the weight of a Meyer TM 6.5 and tube mount. It is low when the plow is raised. I am used to adding an additional leaf to the springs as i have done on my other wrangler and pickups. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Try these Air Lift air springs.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-80702/

Fran


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

The airlift bags are the way to go. Set your bump stops to be about an inch off the bag when the suspension is not loaded. this way the airbags wont be in play when you arent using the plow and it wont affect normal ride.

I used 1/2 galvanized water pipe nipples to set the bump stops. I used the flat disc washer from the airlift kit - and flipped the bumpstop cup upside down along with a longer bolt (1" longer then whatever pipe nipple you use)

The biggest pain is removing the front springs to drill out the perches. The instructions say to drilla 3/4" hole - I have done several jeeps and only drilled 1/2" holes - mostly because i dont have a 3/4" steel bit... Good luck!

Be sure they always have a little air in them or else they will tear. i usually take a peek underneath when I fill the tank to be sure there arent any leaks. I did have a hose break once, it was rubbing on a metal edge and broke (my fault from the install).


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

*Wrangler aAr Bags*

Thanks!!, Someone also mentioned spring spacers. I never installed air bags in coil springs. Any idea how ling it takes?


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

I have had those airlift air bags for several yrs now and they work fantastic. Trick is to be careful not to overfill them.
Have the same plow setup also. Low quality pic but gets the idea across - here is my Jeep with the plow raised and air bags filled to 45lbs:


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

Could you send a pic of what it looks like? thank you!



tjthorson;993092 said:


> The airlift bags are the way to go. Set your bump stops to be about an inch off the bag when the suspension is not loaded. this way the airbags wont be in play when you arent using the plow and it wont affect normal ride.
> 
> I used 1/2 galvanized water pipe nipples to set the bump stops. I used the flat disc washer from the airlift kit - and flipped the bumpstop cup upside down along with a longer bolt (1" longer then whatever pipe nipple you use)
> 
> ...


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

can you send a photo of the installed bag?


----------

